# macropod, MVP - Joins Microsoft Support



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Please welcome *macropod* - Microsoft MVP - Sr. Tech, Microsoft Support.

Congratulations!

John


`


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats! A long overdue promotion!


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Well done, congrats.

BG


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Welcome to the staff, *macropod*....WTG!!


----------



## TheOutcaste (Mar 19, 2009)

Congratulations! and Welcome *macropod*!


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

Congratulations and welcome *macropod*!


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Congrats!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Congratulations *macropod*!!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Many congratulations well done and welcome


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Congratz!!! Welcome


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Congratulations! Welcome to the staff!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Congratulations and welcome to the team


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

*Congratulations!*


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Congratulations!*


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

*Congratulations*


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Congrats


----------

